# My pickup truck bed vs cord



## Coldfront (Aug 28, 2008)

Just for the heck of it I measured my pickup truck bed in inches it came out to
78" x 65" x 22" I entered that into the cord calculator and it came out to exactly 1/2 a cord. I did not take out for the fender wells though.


----------



## Peacock (Aug 28, 2008)

Coldfront said:


> Just for the heck of it I measured my pickup truck bed in inches it came out to
> 78" x 65" x 22" I entered that into the cord calculator and it came out to exactly 1/2 a cord. I did not take out for the fender wells though.



Just stack it a bit higher than the bed sides and you'll have enough to get your 1/2 cord. If it's a half ton it may not like that kind of weight.

My old '81 K20 hauls 1 full cord with sides on and wood stacked to the top of the cab.


----------



## TJ-Bill (Aug 28, 2008)

rule of thumb is that a 8' truck bed stack fairly neatly to the top will hold about 1/2 cord. I have a 7' bed on my truck and piled up as high as I could with out side boards and got roughly 1/2 cord..


----------



## woodbooga (Aug 28, 2008)

Good information to know. I measured mine when I negotiated a $10/pickup load deal with a guy who has a bunch of logs on his property. I can get 1/3 cord per load. The drawback is it's pretty swampy where the skidder dumped the logs and I need to wheelbarrow the rounds I cut about 100 feet. The upside of the drawback is that I can alternate cutting and loading, which keeps me from tiring as quickly.


----------



## Coldfront (Aug 28, 2008)

BTW I have a 2004 Ford F150 with a club cab, the bed is 6' 6" X 5' 5" X 22" = 1/2 cord. But I minus the fender well dimensions 29" X 10" X 7" = 1.17 cubic feet X 2 fenders = 2.34 cubic feet, big deal throw in a couple extra logs. I guess they say if it is cut and split wood stacked tightly in the truck bed it would just be to the top of the box, but if you just toss it in haphazardly you need to stack it as high as the top of the cab like the picture in TJ-Bill's post. That is a lot of stress on the rear springs.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 28, 2008)

Coldfront said:


> BTW I have a 2004 Ford F150 with a club cab, the bed is 6' 6" X 5' 5" X 22" = 1/2 cord. But I minus the fender well dimensions 29" X 10" X 7" = 1.17 cubic feet X 2 fenders = 2.34 cubic feet, big deal throw in a couple extra logs. I guess they say if it is cut and split wood stacked tightly in the truck bed it would just be to the top of the box, but if you just toss it in haphazardly you need to stack it as high as the top of the cab like the picture in TJ-Bill's post. That is a lot of stress on the rear springs.


Take a look at my avatar (Ford Ranger, 6' box). When that load was removed and stacked, it measured 75 cu ft. Note that I have 9" racks on both sides and the back. The wood is mounded up almost cab high.


----------



## Agnes (Aug 28, 2008)

I have always found this flyer to be helpful when guessing how much wood a truck will carry....

It is a pdf that someone posted here awhile ago.


----------



## strongback (Aug 28, 2008)

*If your truck is sufficiently manly...*

I suppose dimensions don't matter. I just pulled this from CL:



> Taking orders for firewood. All split (if larger than 6"), ready to burn hardwood--mix of Oak, Maple, Gum, Pecan, Walnut, Hickory and Poplar. 3/4 Ton Dodge 2500 4X4 HD pickup truck, 8 Foot bed tapered stack 18 inches above the bed rails which is a bit more than a cord.



I wish I could get "a bit more than a cord" in the bed of my truck too. Especially, without adding any side rails. Can a cord be 8x4xa tapered 3.5, if your truck is cool?


----------



## Wet1 (Aug 28, 2008)

strongback said:


> I suppose dimensions don't matter. I just pulled this from CL:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could get "a bit more than a cord" in the bed of my truck too. Especially, without adding any side rails. Can a cord be 8x4xa tapered 3.5, if your truck is cool?



Hey, I have the same truck!!! I guess I can carry a cool guy cord too!


----------



## Rockland Farm (Aug 28, 2008)

Here is a picture of a 1/2 cord of seasoned hardwood on my shortbed (6 1/2 ft.) Dodge.Note how high the sides are and the plywood up front which is higher than the cab.Every so often we stack a half cord and then through it on the truck.We seem to be consistent.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 28, 2008)

I believe everyone on this forum cheats no one. When a customer orders a cord of wood, deliver two pickup truckloads, stacked in the truck and mounded up. No questions asked. Then throw a few more small logs on for good measure and to stabilize the load so that no logs are rocking around loose.

If the customer complains, do not encourage any further deliveries. You've done your job right. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## mga (Aug 28, 2008)

Wood Doctor said:


> I believe everyone on this forum cheats no one. When a customer orders a cord of wood, deliver two pickup truckloads, stacked in the truck and mounded up. No questions asked. Then throw a few more small logs on for good measure and to stabilize the load so that no logs are rocking around loose.
> 
> If the customer complains, do not encourage any further deliveries. You've done your job right. :greenchainsaw:



true....if i was ever going to buy wood from anyone, i'd be sure to pick any of the guys here in the forum.


----------



## husky455rancher (Aug 28, 2008)

im puttin the sides i made for my 03 2500 ram 8ft bed on the truck tomorrow. im headin out to get a load ill take a pic. thay way you guys can see a cool guy load lol.


----------



## STLfirewood (Aug 28, 2008)

I have to haul tomorrow also. I'll send some pics of a couple of loads. Heck with the truck when someone orders 2 cords put it on the trailer and hit the dump button. 

Scott


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Aug 28, 2008)

strongback said:


> I suppose dimensions don't matter. I just pulled this from CL:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could get "a bit more than a cord" in the bed of my truck too. Especially, without adding any side rails. Can a cord be 8x4xa tapered 3.5, if your truck is cool?



Even if it isnt cool it will hold a cord if stacked as described in a fullsized bed. 

The PU bed is 5 1/2 feet wide inside the bedrails. it is 4 feet wide inside the fenderwells. Thats an extra 1 1/2 feet in width that can come off the heigth. 

8'X5'X3.333' = 133.332 cubic feet. Go a little wider or round the top a bit and you can be extra sure the stack will satisfy the weights and measures guy for a full cord.


----------



## IdahoPanhandle (Aug 29, 2008)

Depending upon weight, I can haul a solid cord to cord and a half with my flatbed. 

bed size is 6'8" x 8' Stacked 30" tall gives me a solid cord. 44" tall gives me a cord and a half  

Only way I can haul a cord and a half dead standing trees. Green is normally just shy of cord.

this load here was all 10' log lengths, 36" tall. Thats pushing a hair past 1 1/2 cord, unless Im doing me math wrong :monkey:


----------



## Coldfront (Aug 29, 2008)

KSwoodsman I would have to disagree. There is no way you get a full cord into a full size pu bed 5-1/2 feet wide = 65 inches X 8 foot bed = 96 inches X 22 inch high =79.4 cubic feet or .62 cord if stacked carefully and tight to the top of the bed, if you just toss it into the bed the same amount would have to be mounded to the top of the cab roof.


----------



## strongback (Sep 1, 2008)

KsWoodsMan said:


> Even if it isnt cool it will hold a cord if stacked as described in a fullsized bed.
> 
> The PU bed is 5 1/2 feet wide inside the bedrails. it is 4 feet wide inside the fenderwells. Thats an extra 1 1/2 feet in width that can come off the heigth.
> 
> 8'X5'X3.333' = 133.332 cubic feet. Go a little wider or round the top a bit and you can be extra sure the stack will satisfy the weights and measures guy for a full cord.



If you say so, but I'd have to see it stacked off the truck before I'd pay him. I question the "tapered" part of load more than the dimensions of the bed. I could concede the point entirely if it were a load squared off 18" above the bed I suppose but those logs missing from the side and tailgate tapering have to be factored in somewhere. At any rate, by your numbers he's a lot closer than I would have given him credit for.


----------



## johnnylabguy (Sep 2, 2008)

One thing I think we'll all agree on is that a "cord" of wood has got to one of the hardest darn measurements to visualize that man has ever created!!! 

P.S. I do know for sure I'm just exaggerating the heck out of it to my buddy's when I pick up my "at least a half a cord of oak" wood scrounge runs!


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 2, 2008)

Coldfront said:


> KSwoodsman I would have to disagree. There is no way you get a full cord into a full size pu bed 5-1/2 feet wide = 65 inches X 8 foot bed = 96 inches X 22 inch high =79.4 cubic feet or .62 cord if stacked carefully and tight to the top of the bed, if you just toss it into the bed the same amount would have to be mounded to the top of the cab roof.



Well no, not if you stacked it only 22" high according to your math that is 5/1000's under 5/8 cord in a fullsized PU bed. I gave the dimensions of 8'X5'X3.333' = 133.332 cubic feet. The add stated 



Quoted Advertisement said:


> 8 Foot bed tapered stack 18 inches above the bed rails which is a bit more than a cord.



The advertiser wasn't delivering with a half ton. He is stacking it 18" above the bedrails 22" + 18" = 40 inches or 3' 4" or 3.333' of stacked wood in a fullsized bed.

I am giving up 5 full inches of wood by my math. Actually more since the bed is recessed better than another inch per side below the top. You still have to deduct for the wheelwells but it is less than the 5 inches I deducted from 5'5" to just 5 feet. Get out a tape and do your math. 8 foot bed stacked 3 feet 4 inches high is over 128 cubic feet. 

Maybe what I am invisioning is the way I would stack it on there so there was the least amount of taper but enough that it doesnt fall off as you are cinching up the straps for a secure load. To keep the stack tight it needs a few pieces on top to round it out a bit. Otherwise it pulls the top in and makes the load shift or loosen.

I can and do put a cord on my truck, more if I dont want to leave some for wood thieves. Whats the big deal ? It doesnt squat, or make the 10 plys look flat, has plenty of suspension travel left. The truck is proven and able plus I don't "crowd the brakes" to stop.

A cord of wood doesnt have to be a 4'X4'X8' stack. Any tight stack that measures 128 cubic feet is a cord. I stack 16" splits 5'X10' and get 1/2 cord in each stack. I could go 6' by 8' and still get 1/2 a cord in the stack. 

Just so noone thinks I cross the wood or cheat a customer, each piece of stacked wood does have to be parrallel as stated in the true definition of a cord.


----------



## strongback (Sep 2, 2008)

KsWoodsMan said:


> I can and do put a cord on my truck, more if I dont want to leave some for wood thieves. Whats the big deal ? It doesnt squat, or make the 10 plys look flat, has plenty of suspension travel left. The truck is proven and able plus I don't "crowd the brakes" to stop.



If you say you do it then I'll take your word. My main source of doubt was that I hadn't seen anyone else claim to be able to do it without siderails and then stacking it to the top of the cab at that. I hadn't even considered straps for allowing less tapered stacks which would make a big difference.


----------



## Coldfront (Sep 2, 2008)

Unless it was a contest or just to prove a point why would anyone take the time to carefully stack wood into a pickup bed, I figured by tapered pile he did it like most, just throw as much wood as you can in the back and stack it as high as you can without any falling out, to me that would be a tapered pile 18" above the bed sides. With a full size pick up that would be just over a 1/2 cord.
This is what he said "8 Foot bed tapered stack 18 inches above the bed rails which is a bit more than a cord." it didn't say carefully hand stacked.


----------



## Peacock (Sep 2, 2008)

My truck shown like this holds just over a cord when stacked to the top of the cab. The last row of stands vertical in the last 9-12" before the tailgate. 

I've verified the volume many times.


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Sep 2, 2008)

Half a cord.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 2, 2008)

Coldfront said:


> Unless it was a contest or just to prove a point why would anyone take the time to carefully stack wood into a pickup bed, I figured by tapered pile he did it like most, just throw as much wood as you can in the back and stack it as high as you can without any falling out, to me that would be a tapered pile 18" above the bed sides. With a full size pick up that would be just over a 1/2 cord.
> This is what he said "8 Foot bed tapered stack 18 inches above the bed rails which is a bit more than a cord." it didn't say carefully hand stacked.



Why would I go to the trouble of stacking ?

Because the few minutes extra it takes to stack it compared to the $30 fuel for the second trip and the extra hour drive is worth it. 
Less worries about losing any of the load when it is stacked. 
The ticket for an unsecured load is more than the profit of the load. 
It is like money in the bank to make your trips count. 

Bigger trucks : We may pay more to go the same distance empty but we can bring back twice as much loaded.


----------



## JAL (Sep 2, 2008)

IdahoPanhandle said:


> Depending upon weight, I can haul a solid cord to cord and a half with my flatbed.
> 
> bed size is 6'8" x 8' Stacked 30" tall gives me a solid cord. 44" tall gives me a cord and a half
> 
> ...



Your math is right....it's just the FORD View attachment 77427


A real truck hauls 2 cords..:sword: 

View attachment 77428


----------



## SWI Don (Sep 2, 2008)

JAL said:


> Your math is right....it's just the FORD View attachment 77427
> 
> 
> A real truck hauls 2 cords..:sword:
> ...



NICE


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice old skool Chevy. I always thought that body style was cool, even though it was discontinued 10 years before I was born.


----------



## SWI Don (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm with KS WoodsMan on stacking. I will stack my 3/4 ton trucks as I live about 15 mi from were I grew up / do most of my cutting and with gas / diesel the way it is you got to make the trips count. Now the old pickup box trailer doesn't usually get stacked since it is just a half tonner (62 Ford) and I don't want to break it. 

The old 72 has side bords so a cord is pretty common. The new trucks got a toolbox in the back so 1/2 cord is about all I'll get in it if I get it stacked pefectly. It gets twice the mileage though (12 V Cummins) and plays with the old trailer and splitter behind.

Got some good rigs on here. Thanks for sharing guys.

Don


----------



## SWI Don (Sep 2, 2008)

A of D,

Check his sig. I'm pretty sure it's an old binder (IHC).

Don


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Sep 2, 2008)

SWI Don said:


> A of D,
> 
> Check his sig. I'm pretty sure it's an old binder (IHC).
> 
> Don



Ahh, my bad, it does resemble an early 70's Chevy from that angle. Still a good solid truck.


----------



## JAL (Sep 3, 2008)

AngelofDarkness said:


> Ahh, my bad, it does resemble an early 70's Chevy from that angle. Still a good solid truck.



Not your bad...just something that you havn't seen. My nickname for it is "The Beast". It is a IH 1510 with 304 v8, 4 speed trans, 2 speed rear and equivalent to a FORD F450. It's really is a beast to drive and a real stump puller.


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 3, 2008)

KsWoodsMan said:


> Why would I go to the trouble of stacking ?
> 
> Because the few minutes extra it takes to stack it compared to the $30 fuel for the second trip and the extra hour drive is worth it.
> Less worries about losing any of the load when it is stacked.
> ...



I'm with you on that one. I always stack it in the bed unless I know I don't have a full load to haul or if I only have a very short distance to travel back and forth... otherwise I maximize each load to making hauling as cheap and as quick as possible.

Now that I have the 7x14x6 dump trailer (plus the 8' bed of the truck), I'll just chuck everything in there since weight will likely become more of an issue than volume.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 3, 2008)

JAL said:


> Not your bad...just something that you havn't seen. My nickname for it is "The Beast". It is a IH 1510 with 304 v8, 4 speed trans, 2 speed rear and equivalent to a FORD F450. It's really is a beast to drive and a real stump puller.



2 speed rear axle ? _ Sweeeeeeet !!!_  I gotta hand it to you that's not an everyday find.


----------



## STLfirewood (Sep 3, 2008)

Wet1 said:


> .
> 
> Now that I have the 7x14x6 dump trailer (plus the 8' bed of the truck), I'll just chuck everything in there since weight will likely become more of an issue than volume.



Your right about that. Now that you have a dump trailer your going to want a skid steer to load the wood into the truck and trailer. That's what happened to me. It really increases the areas you can cut. The box I built for the skid steer holds a bit over a rank of wood. It's easy to load at ground height. Dump the load into the trailer and get another. One of the best things about a dump trailer is splitting the wood. Just back up to the splitter and start dumping it up. The wood all slides back to you. You never have to get into a trailer or move things around. 

Scott


----------



## Coldfront (Sep 3, 2008)

KsWoodsMan said:


> Why would I go to the trouble of stacking ?
> 
> Because the few minutes extra it takes to stack it compared to the $30 fuel for the second trip and the extra hour drive is worth it.
> Less worries about losing any of the load when it is stacked.
> ...



I guess if you haul wood that far. If it takes $30 in gas to deliver 1 cord of wood I think they would be better off burning propane. For me to keep climbing up and down in and out of my truck bed, it would take me an extra hour to stack neatly, not to mention a sore back. I just chuck it in and be done with it, 1/2 cord tossed into the bed, and a 1/2 cord tossed in the trailer I tow. I won't deliver wood farther than 25 miles unless they want to pay for the extra mileage 50 cents per mile.


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 3, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> Your right about that. Now that you have a dump trailer your going to want a skid steer to load the wood into the truck and trailer. That's what happened to me. It really increases the areas you can cut. The box I built for the skid steer holds a bit over a rank of wood. It's easy to load at ground height. Dump the load into the trailer and get another. One of the best things about a dump trailer is splitting the wood. Just back up to the splitter and start dumping it up. The wood all slides back to you. You never have to get into a trailer or move things around.
> 
> Scott



LOL, if I buy a skid steer anytime soon, I might find myself sleeping in the cockpit! Although, I like the idea...


----------



## IdahoPanhandle (Sep 3, 2008)

JAL said:


> Your math is right....it's just the FORD View attachment 77427
> 
> 
> A real truck hauls 2 cords..:sword:
> ...



Uh, REAL truck?

Ive got a 3/4 ton hauling a cord and a half.

Your 1 ton hauling just 2 cord? Id hope it could haul more than that. 

Also, wanna race up that hill? I betcha Id win  

Nice truck though


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 3, 2008)

Coldfront said:


> I guess if you haul wood that far. If it takes $30 in gas to deliver 1 cord of wood I think they would be better off burning propane. For me to keep climbing up and down in and out of my truck bed, it would take me an extra hour to stack neatly, not to mention a sore back. I just chuck it in and be done with it, 1/2 cord tossed into the bed, and a 1/2 cord tossed in the trailer I tow. I won't deliver wood farther than 25 miles unless they want to pay for the extra mileage 50 cents per mile.



If it was all going to one person they don't want to pay mileage 2X. 

Or, If I'm makig a couple of deliveries to the same area and I can fit it on the truck or truck and trailer I can charge both or all the customers mileage, no extra trips to re-load. Money in the bank or at least that didn't have to come out of my pocket. 

$30 is 5 gallons to get there and 4 gallons to get back. It isn't enough to just work hard.


----------



## Coldfront (Sep 4, 2008)

The price of gas to transport wood is to the point where if you don't get your wood free or cheap it almost isn't really worth burning wood. Where I live wood is abundant so it is much cheaper for me to burn wood, I'm sure I save $1,000 per year. If you lived in or near a big city where wood was scarce it might not be worth the delivery cost. Plus you just have to like hard work, if you figure all the time you spend cutting, splitting, carrying, starting fires, etc. and put a $ per hour to it it may be cheaper to burn propane, or natural gas.


----------



## dean06919 (Sep 4, 2008)

*My Old One Ton Dumper*

Here's my truck loaded up with wood and scrap. It's a 1969 GMC 1 ton dump truck with a straight six and three speed with granny gear. I can't believe how much this truck will hold and pull. The last load was stacked above the cab all the way back to the tail gate pulling a dual axle trailer 1/3 of the way full of green oak. 

Best $800 I've ever spent. In fact, it's the only vehicle I own that I earn money with! Once people found out I had it, they wanted everything imaginable hauled, wood, scrap, shingles, and top soil. Helps pay the tuition and book fees. The only problem is now that I've owned a 1 ton, I could never go back to a 1/2 ton.


----------



## JAL (Sep 4, 2008)

IdahoPanhandle said:


> Uh, REAL truck?
> 
> Ive got a 3/4 ton hauling a cord and a half.
> 
> ...



2 cords Is all that will FIT in the bed...that doesn't mean it can't haul more.

In a hill race I would loose big time, but in a hitch to hitch pull you would loose. 



IdahoPanhandle said:


> Nice truck though


thanks I like it a lot. It's a real good truck for wood hauling because I never have to worry about putting too much in. It's worth every penny that I paid for it, plus I am not beating my F250 hauling wood.


----------



## retired redneck (Sep 4, 2008)

I have a 87 dodge d250 hauled 3 cord of dry oak in 5 trips not stacked you do the math....


----------



## Holloway89 (Nov 12, 2016)

I have a 89 chevy single cab k2500 4x4 longbed I paid 1,100$ for and with 6 foot wood racks I haul 252 cubic feet or 1.96 cords of dead red juniper(6x8x5.25). I can leave my house and be back home in 3&1/2 hours.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 12, 2016)

Most the men I've talked to say that the truck's engine and bed can haul more than the frame, springs, and shocks can withstand. A cord of hardwood, such as oak, locust, etc, can easily weigh over two tons, depending on moisture level and average log size. The greener it is, the more it weighs. The only time I ever overloaded my pickup was the day I filled it with green locust rounds.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 12, 2016)

A local guy hauls 8 cords with a one ton and firth wheel trailer, making a two hundred mile round trip at least 3 times a week. I wondered how the tranny and brakes hold out.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 12, 2016)

Coldfront said:


> I guess if you haul wood that far. If it takes $30 in gas to deliver 1 cord of wood I think they would be better off burning propane. For me to keep climbing up and down in and out of my truck bed, it would take me an extra hour to stack neatly, not to mention a sore back. I just chuck it in and be done with it, 1/2 cord tossed into the bed, and a 1/2 cord tossed in the trailer I tow. I won't deliver wood farther than 25 miles unless they want to pay for the extra mileage 50 cents per mile.



Jeez. I've delivered 150 miles at $2/mile. Many places wood is the only real option, no gas, fuel oil or propane have to get hauled in (most all delivery companies won't even throw tire chains on or leave gravel roads!)
And then there are plenty of customers that just enjoy wood heat, regardless of any savings or not.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Nov 12, 2016)

Wood Doctor said:


> Most the men I've talked to say that the truck's engine and bed can haul more than the frame, springs, and shocks can withstand. A cord of hardwood, such as oak, locust, etc, can easily weigh over two tons, depending on moisture level and average log size. The greener it is, the more it weighs. The only time I ever overloaded my pickup was the day I filled it with green locust rounds.



I did it with a cord of well cured willow firewood (89 f150 w/no helper springs). Truck told me me every mile of that delivery "DON'T YOU EVER DO THAT AGAIN"


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 12, 2016)

As far as doing deliveries, I higher recomend ditching a pickup bed and setting up the truck with a dumping flatbed. There's really nothing a flatbed can't do better.

My small truck has a 12ft flatbed, just under 8ft wide. It fits (and dumps) 2 cords. My big truck has an 18ft bed, 6ft sides, holds 5.5 cords.
Have 2 more trucks (f450s) to setup with dumps when I have time.


----------



## muddstopper (Nov 12, 2016)

I haul a cord per load behind my 1/2ton f150 ext cab. 6x10 dump trailer with electric brakes. I have never hauled a stick of firewood in the bed of the truck.


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 13, 2016)

8 year-old thread. Welcome, Holloway!

I throw a cord (unstacked) into this. Dump bed as well.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 13, 2016)

muddstopper said:


> I haul a cord per load behind my 1/2ton f150 ext cab. 6x10 dump trailer with electric brakes. I have never hauled a stick of firewood in the bed of the truck.



I used to use a trailer too but it was a real pain (or not even possible) to get into some properties with that long of a setup.

Plus a dump truck is cheaper. Dump trailer that can haul 10k lbs is about 10-14k in these parts. I barely have that much in the 4 trucks I have.


----------



## mohick (Nov 13, 2016)

Pretty well puts the kabosh on that pi$$ head saying he had two cord on his truck IDIOT!!!!


----------



## muddstopper (Nov 13, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I used to use a trailer too but it was a real pain (or not even possible) to get into some properties with that long of a setup.
> 
> Plus a dump truck is cheaper. Dump trailer that can haul 10k lbs is about 10-14k in these parts. I barely have that much in the 4 trucks I have.


 I built my dump myself. Its only rated for 7000lbs. A cord is a decent load. Since I dont sell wood, only place I have to get into is my own. I used to have a trailered 600gl hydroseeder. Some places I just couldnt get into pulling it with a 1ton 4x4. Finally cut the axle out and mounted it on the back of a 4500 flatbed. Could put the dump trailer behind the truck and pull it to site loaded with materials.


----------

